# منتديات طلاب الجامعات الأردنية > المنتدى التعليمي العام >  أسئلة + أسئلة  إلحقونيييييييييييي

## مايسترو

*يا شباب وصبايا كلية الحصن إلحقو في أسئلة متوقعة 90% إنها تيجي    بسرعة اللي بدو يحكي*

----------


## العالي عالي

> *يا شباب وصبايا كلية الحصن إلحقو في أسئلة متوقعة 90% إنها تيجي    بسرعة اللي بدو يحكي*




انا بدي هات اشوف 
 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## معاذ القرعان

إعطيني اسئلة الفيزياء101 وكثر الله خيرك

----------


## L A R A

نزلهم حتى نشوفهم وشكرا الك  :Smile: 
الفائده للجميع  :Smile:

----------


## مايسترو

صعب أبعت أي إشي ع النت بس ممكن ياللي بدو يحكي معي تلفون بعطيه أسئلة متل 
الرسم الميكانيكي 
إدارة المشاريع
المواد الهندسيّة
الإلكترونيّات الصناعيّة
الأتمتة الصناعيّة
هندسة الإتصالات
نظم القوى الكهربائيّة
مهارات الحاسوب
علم المعادن
المساحة
تكنلوجيا الحاسوب
تكنلوجيا الأجهزة الإلكترونيّة

وغيرها   كتير 
اللي بحب يحكي معي يبعتلي رسالة علشان أبعتله رقم تلفوني  :Icon31:  :Icon31:  :Icon31:

----------


## مايسترو

*أنا هلا قرات شروط المنتدى كويس الواحد يكون عارف إيش ممنوع وإيش مش ممنوع 

وهلا عمّي*

----------

